# Introduce My Work



## TerryKylePhotography (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, sort of new to a lot of things in the business world of photography, and I hope I'm placing this in the right place.

I would love some thoughts on my work and site in general.  I welcome the feedback.

www.terrykylephotography.com


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 30, 2011)

Flash limits potential viewers.
I hate sites that open stuff in new windows from an "entry" page.

And no, I will not turn off my pop-up blocker.


Given that, I didn't even look at your site.


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 30, 2011)

+1


----------



## TerryKylePhotography (Jun 30, 2011)

A little bit of a rough introduction/welcome to the community but I'll take it.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 30, 2011)

I tell it like it is. If you want M&M's, I'll run to the convenient store for you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 30, 2011)

I killed myself when the music started playing.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Jun 30, 2011)

Proof there is an afterlife....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 30, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> Proof there is an afterlife....
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk



Except for the fact that no one can prove the existence of an afterlife, or a "holy savior" etc.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Jun 30, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Jarrod268 said:
> 
> 
> > Proof there is an afterlife....
> ...



Necroposter of the year. 

Actually I get your original post - it was an attempt at being condescendingly cute. Now, just because it failed doesn't mean you're a failure. 
Buck up little camper and have an awesome day!


----------



## kasperjd4 (Jun 30, 2011)

TerryKylePhotography said:


> I'm new to this forum, sort of new to a lot of things in the business world of photography, and I hope I'm placing this in the right place.
> 
> I would love some thoughts on my work and site in general.  I welcome the feedback.
> 
> www.terrykylephotography.com




You have way, way, way to many pictures. You don't need 500 decent shots on your website, only your best ones. 

Like Bitter said, flash will deter people, and the whole "enter" page will too. The more links people have the click, the less likely they are to continue. 

Be careful with putting music on your site, some will think it's wonderful, some will run away.


----------



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jul 1, 2011)

well I didnt like it when open in another window so i just looked at your fb. I like your children photos.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 1, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Jarrod268 said:
> ...



I'll have a great time not needing to believe in something that doesn't exist in order to sleep at night. Now who's the failure?


----------



## Jarrod268 (Jul 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Jarrod268 said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


 
You completely missed my joke. NONE of this had anything to do with religion. You posted a useless comment that you had killed yourself when the music started. I was jokingly saying you were posting from beyond the grave...as you were dead from killing yourself.

Apparently you are too hate filled toward people that think differently than you because you then went on an anti religious rant. Only you have brought religion or spiritual beliefs seriously into this thread.

Could you not see the joke? Do you hate people who have spiritual beliefs that much that you have to inject it where its completely irrelevant?

 lighten up.... In all seriousness, its bad for your health

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jul 1, 2011)

I also didn't look at your site because its flash. I'm on my iPad, and I'm not going to go switch devices just so I can look at somebody's website. And neither will potential clients. Flash is a bad idea for photography sites. At least your splash page works without flash, which is better than some other sites. Bt I think you opening triptych doesn't work at all. Yuve got two images that are nearly identical (close up of a couple, looking at the camera), then you've got a drastically different image (far away, pulled back image of a single person, with their back to the camera). Te third picture looks totally out of place, because the first two are so similar. You should take away one of the first two images, move the lonesome bride to the center, and put another strong but different image on the right side.


----------



## amandalee (Jul 1, 2011)

OVERKILL


----------



## Tigertail (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't like that you have to click a second link to actually access your site. Music makes me squirm. I think you could choose better photos on the first page too as there were stronger images within the galleries. Many of the photos had very good composition and definitely conveyed a sense of who the subject was as a person. However, most were over edited and the vignetting and overexposure was unnecessary in my opinion. Also, the typography of the logo is difficult to read and I don't like that Photography is a different font than your name as well as the text below. I do kinda like the floral arrangement design behind the logo's text though you might try playing around with its placement.


----------



## brycejenkinson (Aug 6, 2011)

What are people using to side step the FLASH. Good HTML  site tips?  I hate my splash page but leave it because I am on a flash platform and I need something to be visible when flash won't work. I agree flash sucks. So why am I still using it too?

www.studioido.net  My cheap BLU site  with FLASH


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm not bothering to click on the links in this thread, so idk what you've used flash for...but for a photo website, i would assume some sort of slide show...one pic fading to the next etc...
If that's the case, look into javascript...in fact, I believe the script is called 'slideshow'. It will take an image and display it, then replace it with another image by fading it in after a given amount of time...you dictate the number of images, and the order in which they appear.

Another fairly popular display script is lightbox. Click the thumbnail, and the larger version comes in with a caption.
My site uses the lightbox code if you'd like to have a look.
www.reactwithin.com Still a work in progress, but you'll get the idea. Many lightbox applications i've seen also have hotspots that will allow you to navigate to next/previous image just by clicking on the right or left side of the large image, but I haven't added that functionality.

I think the things that are important for a photo site (or any site for that matter) are ease of navigation, and well displayed content. Flash has a tendancy to hinder these fundamentals, and are really just for eye-candy that 9 times out of 10 the user (potential client) doesn't give a **** about.

All of this, of course, is only my personal opinion.


----------



## billydoo73 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Given that, I didn't even look at your site.



well what a loss...

people and their flash issues!  i mean seriously, flash limits clients?  what is your "n" for that study?  actual data, not just opinion.

nice site BTW and welcome.  i am new as well and so far not making many friends.  typical of NooBs on forums nowadays.  although i have met a few nice folks so far!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I tell it like it is. If you want M&M's, I'll run to the convenient store for you.



Oh dude, get me some!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 13, 2011)

billydoo73 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Given that, I didn't even look at your site.
> ...


Well, it's not my loss is it?

If you want to exclude viewers that's your choice. That's YOUR loss. If you want to go on and on with this, remember, we are both on the same side. Neither of us care that you choose to exclude viewers. :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Like others I do not like that it opens a new window, especially one that takes my entire screen because I'm usually doing several things at once on my computer. And what that means is that I am going to click it shut rather than resize it...

The Flash thing, I can't talk about. It is not a problem for me but I'm on a Mac if it makes a difference.

That said, I am not impressed by the photography at all. The PP is not to my taste but doesn't bother me. If it sells for you, great. However, the exposure problems in most of the images does turn me off. I would not hire you.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah that music has to go, or go with a melody that has no singing.  The "family" section needs more than one session in it.  Someone looking to get a family shoot from you will only see one example of your work.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 14, 2011)

It's interesting to note that I was going to click the link until I heard it full screened the browser.  I hate that so much that I've resisted looking.  

A counter-point, however... it's REALLY common with photographers to:

1> Have music
2> Use flash
3> Full-screen the browser

I hate 1 and 3 and completely acknowledge that 2 is a serious issue these days because of @#$)(@#)$ Apple.  (my site uses flash, too, btw... I'm working on taking it out), but anyway... my counter-point is that you're not alone in your choices.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 14, 2011)

manaheim said:


> It's interesting to note that I was going to click the link until I heard it full screened the browser. I hate that so much that I've resisted looking.
> 
> A counter-point, however... it's REALLY common with photographers to:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind the music at all as long as there's no singing. A background melody is one thing, but the singing has to go. IMO of course.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 14, 2011)

I just looked at your site and I happen to like it. I did turn the music off but that's what I usually do...I like the way your site works. I like the layout and I love the circling around the items and I think your customers or potential customers will enjoy the exhibits with consistent examples of what they can expect too. I enjoyed looking at your galleries and photos; they are departure from a basic well composed and predictable shot, and I think your use of post processing worked really well in many of the ones that you were showing. Different effects for different events without them both being the same for for each; definitely artistic and in-tune with the shoot and final result in mind. For someone considering a bit of an interesting departure for their photos, I think you will have much success in your efforts. All the Best!:thumbup:


----------



## Crimsona (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like your photos and I can tell that you've put a lot of effort into your website, however it is just too much... It looks beautiful and everything but the pop up annoyed me slightly. I think that some people are being rather harsh but there isn't any need in sugarcoating reality so I have to agree with some of the comments made.


----------



## bennielou (Aug 18, 2011)

I like the photos as well.  Lots and lots of saturation for my tastes, but it's a popular look.   You have some really nice moments and angles.

I don't have speakers on my computer, so I didn't hear the music.  I don't have music on my site, as I've seen a few different poles done by places like The Snot and PPA where brides really complain about it.  (My biggest view times are Monday at 11am and Thursday at 11:30 pm-kinda makes sense that you wouldn't want music blasting at work, or late at night).

I also agree that you have way too many photos on the site.  (I have a lot too, and I really need to edit them down).

As far as the Flash controversy, you should be able to have a mirror HTML site, and a Mobile Site.    I have both for a one time fee of $60 bucks.  That way, no matter what potential clients view the site from, they can see it.  Why allienate a potential client?  Especially when it's a matter of $60 bucks and a click of a button.   By the way, I'm using Photobiz.  It looks like you may as well.

Anywhoo, welcome to the forum.


----------



## photogir2002 (Aug 19, 2011)

TerryKylePhotography said:


> I'm new to this forum, sort of new to a lot of things in the business world of photography, and I hope I'm placing this in the right place.
> 
> I would love some thoughts on my work and site in general.  I welcome the feedback.
> 
> www.terrykylephotography.com



You have a very nice grouping of shots. I think I'd look into something like Portfoliositez to offer you a template for your blog where the photos don't flow over the background...outside the edges of the background I mean.

You're shots are very nice, though. 

Through Portfoliositez you can have a blogsite or a flexsitez that has flash or html. This post was not paid for my portfoliositez, however if they would like to pay me, that'd be cool too. 

Gladwynn Photography | Modern lifestyle photography for every occasion . . .Gladwynn PhotographyModern lifestyle photography for every occasion . . .


----------



## duck411 (Aug 19, 2011)

I like the poses and ideas of the images, but wow - - blinded. major blowouts. and i agree with a PP on the first images the couple , couple, far away bride.... awkward.


----------

